# WTB: Kimber Custom Classic Carry Pro



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all I just wanted to get your thoughts on the Kimber Custom Classic Pro Carry.

I want to buy one used..

We're can I buy one. What would be the best way to get one?

Kimber 3000274 Classic Carry Pro - .45 ACP, 4 in Barrel, Amb. Safety, Charcoal Blue Steel Finish, Bo - Able Ammo


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Your best bet for a USED item such as that is to post to every 1911 forum there is. It's a newer, uncommon gun so there are going to not be as many new guns, let alone used ones. Check out M1911.org for starters. They seem to have a revolving door of quality 1911s coming up for sale on a regular basis.


----------



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Any other sites*

Were do I buy guns on that site does it have a classified section?

What other online dealers could I use to get one?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mdl1113 said:


> Were do I buy guns on that site does it have a classified section?
> 
> What other online dealers could I use to get one?


Most forums have classified sections. As far as on-line dealers, start looking at GunsAmerica and GunBroker. There's also CheaperThanDirt, Budsgunshop, Impact Guns, Top Gun Supply, and there's also *Osage County Guns*. You just really need to start looking around can calling dealers, especially if you're looking for a used model as the used inventory is in a constant state of change.

*THIS* is the list of Kimber's dealers, might just have to go down the list and make some calls.


----------



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks You very much.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

mdl1113 said:


> Thanks You very much.


You're welcome.


----------

